
Microsoft and Adobe killing SVG - nickb
http://www.visitmix.com/Blogs/Joshua/microsoft-and-adobe-killing-svg/
======
chaostheory
SVG died over five years ago, way before Silverlight.

It died even when Adobe put its full weight behind it to fight Flash. I think
after SVG's failed uptake, was when Adobe decided to buy Macromedia.

